# Need Help Finding Vostok Like Watch



## brettule (Oct 9, 2006)

So I've been trying to find a watch that I like and the Vostok 1940s-style replicas meet all my criteria

- Classic and simple asthetics

- Automatic self winding movement

- Luminous hands and numbers

- Reasonablly priced

In particualr I found this model, I think it's part of the Kirovskie K-43 collection:








better with the leather band imho









It's perfect! Just what I'm looking for. The big problem is that I have a child like wrist and a watch that has a 4cm+ diameter is just too big! Can anyone offer an alternative make/model that looks similar, is a best match to my criteria AND is around 3.5cm diameter?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum







.

Does it have to be Russian







?

If not I suggest you post it in the "General" section. You'll probably get more replies  .


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you tried various straps?

I have small wrists myself and certain straps help by making the watch look less intensly LARGE.

I have no example, but check around and play with some to see what works for you.

--C.W.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Not sure if I paid enought attention to your size needs but there are about a billion (and I don't think I exagerate) versions of the Seiko 5 that must meet your needs.


----------

